# OK, we got TBS now, what will be the next channels..



## wbwell (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad to see Dish has TBS in HD now. Makes watching baseball alot more enjoyable. Has anyone heard of any other channels that Dish may be getting in HD in the near future??


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

Dish is very tight lipped about upcoming programming changes. Many people specualted that we were getting TBS HD only a few hours before Dish rolled it out.

They're going to have to do something if they want to stay the HD leader. The most important channels that they are going to need to get is SciFi HD and USA HD. Fox Business HD and CNN HD wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

I see BBC America is going to HD in '08. I for one am finding myself watching more and more programs on there, around 6 now, I hope to see them pick it up.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

My vote is for Sci-Fi HD.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Bravo HD, CNN HD, Sci-Fi HD, USA HD, TWC HD ...
Perhaps Smithsonian HD if they are ready to expand their horizons.

Four more Starz! channels, The Movie Channel and possibly some west feeds.

All of this is on the table ... there are more channels that are just getting their starts that are possible but I'd say look above and you'll see a good list of what is coming.

When is the question more than if ...


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

Well, there's all those locals that are scheduled for deployment in 2006, those must be near the top of the list by now.


----------



## Yes616 (Sep 6, 2006)

Hunter Green said:


> Well, there's all those locals that are scheduled for deployment in 2006, those must be near the top of the list by now.


I can't see this happening till the new satellites are in place. Next spring there should be lots more local HD's and maybe with CW and MyTV included. I hope.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Referring to HD locals ... I'd say wait for new satellites.
Referring to HD national ... I'd say there is some room.


----------



## tmanmi (Mar 25, 2005)

How about xtsy and ten.


----------



## geno58 (Jan 14, 2006)

I would like to see MGMHD channel. They say it has 4,100 movies. Direct tv added it today.


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

In order:

sci-fi HD
FX HD
USA HD

that's all I want.


----------



## mw1597 (Jan 13, 2007)

In order:

Sci-fi HD
Sci-fi HD
Sci-fi HD

that's all I want.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

I have no real preference. All the channels that I watch are in
HD now with E* or Verizon.

To remain competitive, E* should add the channels that subs are requesting
and D* is adding like SciFi, FX, USA, CNN, etc. Also more HD RSNs are needed
for the subs that do not have one.

I would like MSG HD and FSNY HD (these are my RSNs with E*), but it is up to Cablevision whether it will allow carriage on satellite. I would also like to see the HD games on NBA TV return as they were provided by E* during the 2004-05 season.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

Hound said:


> I have no real preference. All the channels that I watch are in
> HD now with E* or Verizon.
> 
> To remain competitive, E* should add the channels that subs are requesting
> ...


MSG and FSNY have been uplinked for a while. Still no go


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

Yes616 said:


> I can't see this happening till the new satellites are in place. Next spring there should be lots more local HD's and maybe with CW and MyTV included. I hope.


When are the new satellites under discussion expected to be launched?


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

Galaxie6411 said:


> I see BBC America is going to HD in '08. I for one am finding myself watching more and more programs on there, around 6 now, I hope to see them pick it up.


Hot damn!

-JB


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

mw1597 said:


> In order:
> 
> Sci-fi HD
> Sci-fi HD
> ...


As long as they stop the "Buck Rodgers" type shows. My god that's awful! Their made for TV stuff is usually pretty bad also. Atomic Twister ROTFL!

Love BSG and DW and some of the other stuff.

-JB


----------



## An-Echo-Star (Jan 8, 2007)

I would rather see NESNHD, CSNNE (FSNE), and HD locals long before Sci-fi HD or USAHD. FXHD would be nice "It's Allways Sunny in Philly" is a great show.


----------



## GrayCalx (Sep 29, 2006)

mw1597 said:


> In order:
> 
> Sci-fi HD
> Sci-fi HD
> ...


I'd swap #2 and #3, otherwise I like the way you think.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The problem with some of these channels that seem to be getting lots of lip service is that they only have one or two bits of HD programming that anyone is interested in. It seems clear that the overwhelming demand for TBS was driven largely by the baseball playoffs. Yeah, there are a few that just can't get enough L&O...

The HD LIL thing for CW seems to be largely centered around Smallville. Outside of that, many couldn't care less.

Other than scooping D*, I'm still baffled by BTN.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

harsh said:


> The problem with some of these channels that seem to be getting lots of lip service is that they only have one or two bits of HD programming that anyone is interested in. It seems clear that the overwhelming demand for TBS was driven largely by the baseball playoffs. Yeah, there are a few that just can't get enough L&O...
> 
> The HD LIL thing for CW seems to be largely centered around Smallville. Outside of that, many couldn't care less.
> 
> Other than scooping D*, I'm still baffled by BTN.


Here is something about BTN that I got from another forum. BTN was a good
move by E*. In its respective markets, it is a very popular niche channel.
I have tuned into HD field hockey, watched a Penn State HD football game and am
looking forward to HD basketball and HD softball.

These ratings are much higher than professional basketball, ice hockey and
many baseball games on the RSNs that Comcast, Cablevision, etc. require 90
percent of subs to support. RSN basketball and ice hockey ratings are generally
no more than 1.0.

Big Ten Network Draws Football Crowds

Early Season Telecasts Rank Tops in Local Cities, Indicating Wide Appeal

CHICAGO - Halfway through its inaugural college football season, Big Ten Network -- the only network in TV history to surpass 30 million subscribers within 30 days of launch - has seen virtually all of its Saturday afternoon games post major audiences within key Midwest cities. In fact, several early conference match-ups have dominated local ratings in metropolitan areas like Detroit, Cleveland, Minneapolis, Milwaukee, Columbus and Dayton where Big Ten sports enjoy amazing popularity.

Already, Big Ten Network games have ranked among the top-12 most-popular programs on advertising-supported cable (and satellite) television in their respective cities nine times, while 12 games rank in the top 50. To understand the significance, according to Nielsen Media Research well over 3000 programs were televised on expanded basic cable channels last month.

Perennial powerhouse Ohio State University has proved a particularly large draw for Big Ten Network, dominating local coverage area ratings in Columbus, Cleveland and nearby Dayton, while University of Michigan has had the same effect in cities like Detroit. Big Ten Network will feature both teams in action coming up this weekend.

"We have a way to go, but we're all very encouraged by these initial audience results that indicate the widespread appeal of our network," said Mark Silverman, President of Big Ten Network. "As we continue to get deeper into the season, audiences are likely to increase and the addition of other distribution partners will drive these results further upward.

"We have continued to support the goal of making Big Ten Network available to as many people as possible, and what we're learning is that Midwest fans are watching our network in great numbers if provided the opportunity," Silverman added. "This all bodes well for our early distribution partners, as they now possess a very potent and invaluable means to generate local advertising partnerships with sponsors interested in reaching these important Midwest communities."

The following table ranks the most popular Big Ten Network featured telecasts from the first six weeks of the football season based upon Nielsen results for nine key markets measured for commercial purposes throughout the Midwest. Each telecast includes the date, the event's household coverage area rating; and where that telecast ranked in popularity against every other program shown in that city during September or the first weekend of October.

For instance, the Ohio State-Akron game from Sept. 8 earned a 36.6 coverage rating in Columbus. Of the over 3000 programs and sports events on basic cable in September, it was the third highest-rated. The same game earned a 15.6 coverage rating in Cleveland, ranking second in that city for the entire month of September.

Date Featured Game Market Rating (HH) Rank
9/8 Akron-Ohio State Dayton 14.8 2
9/8 Akron-Ohio State Columbus 36.6 3
9/1 Youngstown State-Ohio State Dayton 11.5 4
9/8 Akron-Ohio State Cleveland 15.6 5
9/1 Youngstown State-Ohio State Columbus 14.3 6
10/6 Eastern Michigan-Michigan Detroit 6.7 T8*
9/1 Appalachian State-Michigan Detroit 11.3 10
10/6 Minnesota-Indiana Minn/St. Paul 5.6 11*
9/15 The Citadel-Wisconsin Milwaukee 6.8 12
9/29 Michigan-Northwestern Columbus 5.9 34
9/1 Youngstown State-Ohio State Cleveland 7.0 T35
9/1 Appalachian State-Michigan Indianapolis 6.5 T45
*Oct. 1-8

In terms of the markets Big Ten Network is monitoring, the network's Saturday afternoon football telecasts are averaging a 3.6 household coverage area rating, ahead of both NBC (3.4) and CBS (1.8) for each network's respective season-to-date average for college football broadcasts in major Big Ten markets, and a respectable 1.3 ratings points behind ABC (4.9).

Among other Big Ten Network performance highlights, coverage area ratings for this past weekend's Saturday noon (ET) football games out-ranked both of the Major League Baseball Divisional Series playoff games in Detroit (6.8 vs. 3.7/3.6), Minneapolis (5.6 vs. 4.9/4.3) and Columbus (2.1 vs. 1.6/0.7). Also, of the four games televised at Noon on Sept. 29 on ESPN, ESPN2, CBS or ABC, Big Ten Network posted a 2.9 coverage area rating across nine key Midwest markets, finishing second to ESPN's Notre Dame-Purdue telecast (6.2) in those markets.

This coming weekend's four-game slate in HD promises more exciting gridiron action at Noon (ET) as No. 24-ranked (USA Today/Harris Interactive) Purdue (5-1) visits a rebounding Michigan team (4-2) in Ann Arbor; undefeated No. 3 (AP/USA Today/Harris) Ohio State (6-0) hosts intra-state rival Kent State; and Minnesota travels to Northwestern. At 7 PM (ET) that day, Michigan State hosts Indiana. And as the football season loaded with surprises continues to unfold, Big Ten basketball is just around the bend.

Big Ten Network is a top destination for college hoops fans this winter with 140 men's basketball games, 64 conference match-ups and three Big Ten Conference Men's Basketball Tournament games. It all begins when Big Ten Network is live on the campuses of Illinois, Indiana, Michigan State, Minnesota and Wisconsin for their versions of Midnight Madness. The 90-minute show, BIG TEN TONIGHT: BASKETBALL TIP-OFF EDITION, airs at 9:30 PM ET Friday, Oct. 12. The network's full season preview show, BIG TEN HOOPS HYSTERIA, premieres Wednesday, Oct. 18 and examines all 11 teams and handicaps the run to the Big Ten championship.

Big Ten Network will also nationally televise more regular season women's basketball games than any other network this season, including 55 regular season games and nine Big Ten Women's Basketball Tournament contests. In all, the Big Ten women will make approximately twice as many national television appearances than any other conference.

About the Big Ten Network:
The Big Ten Network, dedicated to covering the Big Ten Conference and its 11 member institutions, launched August 30, 2007. The network provides unprecedented access to an extensive schedule of conference sports events and shows; original programs in academics, the arts and sciences; campus activities; and associated personalities. Sports programming includes live coverage of more major men's and women's events than ever before, along with news, highlights and analysis, all complemented by hours of university-produced campus programming. The network is available to all cable companies, with most programs offered in stunning high-definition television (HDTV). The Big Ten Network is a joint venture between subsidiaries of the Big Ten Conference and Fox Cable Networks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

geno58 said:


> I would like to see MGMHD channel. They say it has 4,100 movies. Direct tv added it today.


MGM HD is one of the better channels DirecTV has added. Take a look at the schedule at www.mgmhd.com and you'll see there is a pretty good selection of movies. It's all unedited and commercial-free, just like Universal HD.


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

I totally agree that MGM HD would be a wonderful addition to the already great HD lineup!!!!!


----------



## plainsman (Nov 16, 2006)

I have to echo:
BBC-America would be a great addition to HD - much of what I watch is BBCA.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

FX, Speed and my life would be complete.  

Xtsy and Ten would be cool too.


----------



## Yes616 (Sep 6, 2006)

I saw somewhere that BTN was in some sort of preview for all now and after January it will be treated as an RSN for the mid-west.

Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

A search would have giving you this info.

Q: As a DISH Network customer, do I get the Big Ten Network?
A: Yes. DISH Network customers nationwide who subscribe to America's Top 100 and higher will find the Big Ten Network on Channel 439 through March 2008.

Additionally, the satellite provider has also committed to carrying the network's overflow games so subscribers will have access to all Big Ten Network games when multiple games are being produced. Call your DISH Network provider for more information.

Beginning in March 2008 for DISH customers inside the Big Ten's eight states, DISH Network will move the Big Ten Network from America's Top 100 (AT100) service to its America's Top 100 Plus service (AT100+) where all its regional sports networks are carried. That level of service is the equivalent to expanded basic cable.

Beginning in March 2008 for DISH customers outside the Big Ten's eight states, DISH Network will move the Big Ten Network from AT100 to a to-be-determined level of service.

This remains consistent with our stance that if you live within the Big Ten footprint, you should be able to receive the Big Ten Network on an expanded basic – or the equivalent – level of service. Outside of the Big Ten region, we are flexible on our carriage terms.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yep ... it was noted in the press release from E* and the quote above is from the BTN website.


----------



## Yes616 (Sep 6, 2006)

HobbyTalk said:


> A search would have giving you this info.


I did do a search. Right here. Thanks for the answer.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Yes616 said:


> I did do a search. Right here. Thanks for the answer.


Or search on *BTN*. Found it in about 30 seconds.... you could have done the same and found it in less time that it took you to type your message


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I am hoping for MGM HD, Mojo, Comedy Central HD, FX HD and USA HD short-term. I'll take just about any HD I can get though. LOL. I usually go to the HD channels in the guide first to see what's on.


----------



## Yes616 (Sep 6, 2006)

Well back to topic..

Wednesday is coming soon. That seems to be the best action day. Lets see what happens.


----------



## pardek1701 (Sep 11, 2007)

I vote for SciFi HD


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

Yes616 said:


> Well back to topic..
> 
> Wednesday is coming soon. That seems to be the best action day. Lets see what happens.


Why would anyhting happen Wednesday? That was for Direct tv, what makes you think that Dish will have more HD on wednesday?


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

projectorguru said:


> Why would anyhting happen Wednesday? That was for Direct tv, what makes you think that Dish will have more HD on wednesday?


NHL Network HD was just turned on a few minutes ago.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

Hound said:


> NHL Network HD was just turned on a few minutes ago.


Although I do love Hockey, I can't see this channel bein one "most" people would want, especially if its anything like NFLHD


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

projectorguru said:


> Although I do love Hockey, I can't see this channel bein one "most" people would want, especially if its anything like NFLHD


It is going to provide 50 HD games. NFL HD only provides 8 games. Some of the
NHL HD games are going to be home games in Canada where the HD broadcast
had previously not been available to US subs. For example, CSN PHiladelphia
only provides home Flyers games in HD. Away games in Canada are SD. But now
some of those games will be available in HD.

I have CSN Philadelphia HD with Verizon and now with VS/Golf HD on E*, NHL
CI HD games on E*, HDnet HD games, and this new NHL Network HD, I am only
going to watch hockey in HD.

The only real benefit of channels like NHL, NFL and NBATV are the HD games.
The studio shows, replays, classic games, etc. do not have a big following. Myself,
I only have time to watch the games.


----------



## rictorg (Feb 2, 2007)

Hound said:


> It is going to provide 50 HD games.


Since ESPN no longer has NHL rights, it's been difficult to be a casual fan (and shows in the downward spiraling ratings). Some additional games via the NHL network and Verses HD will help give the league some exposure in my home.


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

Water HD


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

We have this thread every other day, right?


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

Presence said:


> We have this thread every other day, right?


have to, still waiting for more HD, its Thursday now, we got NHL NetworkHD, one channel, we're really movin now:nono2:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

As long as it's a channel D* doesn't have it is a major victory! 

It's time for E* to roll some more channels. TBS not making the announced October 10th move to 9499 has me curious if there is an unexpected issue that is preventing channel launches (perhaps MPEG4 encoders are hard to come by?).


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

James Long said:


> It's time for E* to roll some more channels. TBS not making the announced October 10th move to 9499 has me curious if there is an unexpected issue that is preventing channel launches (perhaps MPEG4 encoders are hard to come by?).


I saw that too, the sad part is, Charlie will never say, you know how that goes? No Announcement nothin, and all of a sudden something happens, thats why I'm on here all the time, cuz its posted B4 dish even knows


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

rictorg said:


> Since ESPN no longer has NHL rights, it's been difficult to be a casual fan (and shows in the downward spiraling ratings). Some additional games via the NHL network and Verses HD will help give the league some exposure in my home.


I agree not having the NHL on ESPN has hurt the visibility of the league and
contributed to lower ratings. ESPN is a lot more visible than VS. Comcast has
poor distribution of VS. When I travel, neither VS or the Golf Channel is available
in hotels, restaurants or bars. When my father was in the largest hospital in
Phila this summer, neither VS, CSN or Golf Channel is available. But ESPN, ESPN2,
TNT and TBS are everywhere. The new NHL Channel is going to have the same
distribution problem as VS and the Golf Channel. Comcast is only putting the
NHL Channel as an SD channel in sports tier.


----------

